# Sat Morning 1st Dec Popper Sess Swansea NSW



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys, a couple of us were planning a popper session at Swansea / Lake Macquaire on Saturday morning the 1st of dec. 
Launch site will be the ramp at the end of lake road Swansea, turn at lights all the way to the end. I'll be staying around the corner so i'm open to launch times. The tides are against us with a 7.15 low but it only a small tide so hopefully the run in will bring the fish up onto the flats, and the flats are always covered.

All welcome and hopefully we can send tryhard lots of phone sms's of fish caught on popper

Cheers Dave


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

im in 

now i need to go buy some poppers..

i know the current gets pretty strong through swansea, should i bring an anchor?


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

gday guys,sounds like good session,weekends booking up fast. Can't make it but take lots of pics


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

i wish i had a waterproof camera. i will get what i can with the phone camera 

im looking forward to it.

i'll be practicing at forster tomorrow though


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

The tides in the lake are meant to be two and half hours behind so i'll try and get out at first light to take advantage of the higher water on the flats. Probably arrive around 5:30 - 5:45 for a 6 o clock launch.

Last time out that end of the flats we got several bream, whiting and long tom.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I will be out on Friday for the high tide, if the weathers good. Lending my old man the outback for his first kayak fish and i'll be on the prowler. If you want to come along then driftr.

I'll still be there Saturday if you can't.

Cheers Dave


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

report is here

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12133


----------

